# Empire Armies



## ExtraCrew (Jan 22, 2012)

The new empire book allows for some many exciting empire armies, the combinations are endless. I have been able to play with most list types since the release.

What I don't get is the over overabundance of Nuln themed armies! What gets me is that nuln armies are used to take way to many cannons and other warmachines. Just because any army is nuln doesnt mean you need all the cannons and handgunners you can fit in an army. 

But I guess like most armies people ignore the variety that can be played and focus on making power lists.

Do I just have luck and the book really sucks, or am I right variety is being lost in the hobby?


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Well as an Empire player myself I have felt the draw of the Nuln list just because of the Tamurkhan book from Forge World. Sure the warmachines can do the dirty and a solid hand gunner line will wreck face, but both are fairly easy to take out with a concerted rush.

My biggest concern is more in that people seem unable to design their own lists anymore and turn to "netlisting" to play "their" army "right". Sorry folks there is no right or wrong way to play (within the rules that is).


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I tend to take armies that i like the look of but I'm very new to WFB, I've decided to paint my war machines and gunners nuln because it's easy, effective, and they're 'the best' war machines produced in the empire


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Tbh taking 6 choices ojt of a helblaster/helstorm pretty much eats face. However I am a fan of the Knight List.

TGM OTS and Runesword with a naked BSB in a unit of Reiksguard, 2x 3 Chicken Knights, Inner Circle Knights and knights to fill core. Throw in a Fire Wizard Lord to deal with skirmishers and Skaven and you are sorted.


----------

